# how to get?



## beats (Feb 12, 2013)

okay, so I feel like a dork even asking... it has been a long time since I smoked and am totally out of the loop on how to find weed these days. I don't feel like I can broach the subject with most other mamas, and my close friends are out of the loop too. I'd love to smoke a little, and spend an afternoon hanging with my kids, totally getting into their world. so, any guidance... are there safe places online? do I need an RX? Do I need a part time job bartending again like the good old days... what's a girl to do?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome to Mothering, beats!









While we can certainly host discussions regarding opinions about use of marijuana and the political and social matters, we can't host questions asking how to purchase it as that is illegal in most states. Hope you understand.


----------

